# + + + Kölner  Tisch + + +



## Montana (15. Januar 2007)

Liebe Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker,

ob nun Freunde der KFL-Touren, Feierabendbiker, Abhängige der OAS-Touren, oder JüngerInnen der Leuchtmitteltouren, ob nun im Kölner Westen, Kölner Norden oder im Bergischen Land, ob Alpencross-, Dirt-, Downhill-, Freeride-, Marathon-, Racer-, Singletrail-, Tourer- oder WellnessliehaberIn

Ihr alle seid herzlich zum Besuch des ersten *Kölner Tisches *am 

*25.01.2007 um 20:00 Uhr *

in das Brauhaus "Em Hähnche", Olpener Str. 873 in 51105 Köln-Brück eingeladen.

Website  "EmHähnche"

Der Kölner Tisch ist ein Stammtisch für die MountainbikerInnen der Region und soll zukünftig einmal im Monat abgehalten werden. ann der regelmäßige Termin zukünftig innerhalb des Monats liegen soll, und ob wir mit wechselnden Treffpunkten arbeiten, können wir dann gerne gemeinsam besprechen.

In erster Linie soll der Kölner Tisch aber ein Treffpunkt werden, um alte und neue Gesichter zu treffen, von Touren und MTB-Erlebnissen zu erzählen und neue zu planen.

Bitte tragt Euch hier ein, damit wir abschätzen können, wieviele Plätze/Tische wir insgesamt reservieren müssen.

(Wer sich für den Kölner Tisch im LMB angemeldet hat, braucht sich bei Interesse für das DIMB IG Treffen nicht im LMB  anzumelden.Nicht doppelt anmelden, sonst haben wir nachher zuviele Tische reserviert.)

Parallel zum Kölner Tisch findet das erste Treffen der DIMB IG Köln/Bergisches Land statt. Genauere Infos hier zu gibts im eigenen Thread "Neues von der DIMB IG Köln/Bergisches Land", zu dem Martin @juchhu einladen wird.

*Anfahrtsbeschreibung:*

_A4 Richtung Olpe bis AS Refrath (18).
Rechts ab auf B55 nach Köln.
Geradeaus über die erste Ampelkreuzung (schräg links liegt eine Aral-Tanke).
Über die nächte Ampelkreuzung liegt auf der rechten Seite das Brauhaus "Em
Hähnche"._







Liebe Grüße  

Guido


----------



## cycle2sun (15. Januar 2007)

Hi Montana,
....nette Umschreibung des Unwortes´Stammtisch`....
2 Fragen drängen sich dann doch auf....
Gibts vorher ´ne Tour ??
Gibts auch´Kölner Tisch´ohne IG ??
(....seit den Tagen als ich noch langmähnig mit lila Latzhosen auf geblümten Hollandrädern unterwegs war bekomme ich bei dem Kürzel IG so ein komisches Gefühl im Bauch.....)
...mfg aus Deutz,STEPHAN @ cycle2sun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (15. Januar 2007)

Moin Guido,

- ist der Termin o.K.? ... Mitten in der Woche?  
- das ist aber keine Parallelveranstaltung zum Stammtisch am 26.01. ...  
- warum sind zwei Termine eingestellt? Werden die Teilnehmer des ersten Termins dann zwangsgeräumt?  

Wie auch immer, ich kann leider nicht, da ich bereits einen anderen Stammtisch habe ... wirklich ...  

Gruß Ralf  , der dann das nächste mal auf jeden Fall dabei ist _(ohne IG)._


----------



## juchhu (15. Januar 2007)

cycle2sun schrieb:


> ...


 


ralf schrieb:


> ...


 
Aus IG-Sicht gibts hier die Antwort.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-Kao (22. Januar 2007)

Hi Guido,

bin zwar alleine angemeldet, komme aber wahrscheinlich zu zweit  Kann sein dass wir etwas später kommen, da wir noch unsere Kiddies ins Bett bringen müssen.

Was ist mit den anderen? Keine Lust auf        ???


----------



## Günni69 (22. Januar 2007)

Hi,

habe mich jetzt auch mal für den Kölner Tisch angemeldet und fände es auch schön, wenn noch mehr kommen würden.


----------



## juchhu (22. Januar 2007)

Günni69 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe mich jetzt auch mal für den Kölner Tisch angemeldet und *fände es auch schön, wenn noch mehr kommen würden*.


 

Na, das sehe ich aber auch so.

Ich habe jetzt schon mal einen Tisch für 10 Personen auf "Kölner Tisch" reserviert.

Sollten jetzt noch Scharen sich anmelden, werden wir das auch hinbekommen, da wir im Saal platziert werden.

Wer von der Autobahn kommt, passiert rechts das Gebäude. Unmittelbar anschließend folgt rechts die Hofeinfahrt, wo Ihr Parkplätze satt finden solltet.

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (23. Januar 2007)

@juchhu, kann man den Termin vielleicht noch verschieben?
Am Donnerstag hat volker k Geburtstag.


----------



## juchhu (23. Januar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> @juchhu, kann man den Termin vielleicht noch verschieben?
> Am Donnerstag hat volker k Geburtstag.


 
Gegenfrage, auch wenns unhöflich ist:

Kann Volker seinen Geburtstag verschieben?  

Spass bei Seite. Es war schon schwer genug, 
noch einen Termin im Januar zu finden.

Vorschlag: Zukünftig werden wir den Kölner Tisch jeden zweiten Freitag im Monat ansetzen. Andere Wochentage (bis auf dienstags und mittwochs) sind möglich. Allerdings möchte ich schon auf einen gewissen zeitlich Abstand zum Stammtisch der DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg achten, die jeweils den letzten Freitag eines Monats 'erwählt' haben.


----------



## YPS-Lon (23. Januar 2007)

Hi,

ich komme auch mal vorbei wird aber erst so gegen 21:15h, muss leider am Do vorher noch zur Schule.
Stellt mir aber schonmal nen Kölsch parat ;-)

Gruss
Marcel


----------



## juchhu (23. Januar 2007)

YPS-Lon schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich komme auch mal vorbei wird aber erst so gegen 21:15h, muss leider am Do vorher noch zur Schule.
> Stellt mir aber schonmal nen Kölsch parat ;-)
> ...


 
Hallo Marcel,

um 21:15 Uhr sind wir bestimmt noch voll bei der Sache.  
Und mit dem Deinen Kölsch warten wir solange, bis Du da bist.
Ich glaub, die haben genug gebunkert und frisch gezapft schmeckt es eh besser.  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni69 (23. Januar 2007)

Was ist denn mit den ganzen Leuten die sonst auch bei der Mittwochs KFL-Tour dabei sind?  
Hatte eigentlich damit gerechnet das sich davon auch einige zum Kölner Tisch gesellen.  
Na vielleicht kommen ja doch noch ein paar Überraschungsgäste hinzu.


----------



## juchhu (26. Januar 2007)

Tach zusammen,

kurz und gut: Ich fands nett und möchte gerne alle beim nächsten Mal wiedersehen. 

*Wir werden uns zukünftig einmal im Monat treffen. *
Damit es keine Entscheidungsschwierigkeiten mit anderen, ähnlichen Treffen gibt,
haben wir gestern beschlossen,
den Kölner Tisch *immer am 2. Freitag eines Monats* anzusetzen.

Der nächste Kölner Tisch findet also am *Freitag, den 09. Februar 2007*, wieder statt. 
Da einige eine etwas weitere Anreise haben, belassen wir vorerst die *Startzeit auf 20:00 Uhr*.

Eingeladen sind wieder alle Frauen und Männer, also Mountainbiker,
die in der Region Köln/Bergisches Land aktiv sind.

*In erster Linie soll der Kölner Tisch aber ein Treffpunkt sein, *
*um alte und neue Gesichter zu treffen, *
*von Touren und MTB-Erlebnissen zu erzählen und neue zu planen - eben alles, *
*was in einer Gemeinschaft besser geht oder mehr Spass macht und mit Mountainbiken zu tun hat.*

Hier gehts zur Anmeldung.

Bitte rechtzeitig anmelden, damit ausreichend Plätze/Tische reserviert werden können. 
Im Februar sind wir mitten in der fünften Jahreszeit. 

Bis dahin "happy & open trails"  

VG Martin

PS: Der Kölner Tisch ist für alle Mountainbiker offen, 
unabhängig ihrer Fraktionszugehörigkeit und möglichen DIMB-Mitgliedschaft.


----------



## Montana (26. Januar 2007)

Ich möchte mich ganz herzlich bei allen Teilnehm*herrn*   bedanken ... 

... apros wo waren eigentlich unsere Damen ?

Es gab eine Menge interessanter Gespräche und wer nicht dem DIMB Thema folgen wollte bzw. konnte  ....  hatte  u.a. die Chance mit * Montana * über Fahrradsättel und mögliche Gefahren für die Männergesundheit zu reden  ... weiterhin gab es was Neues zum Thema Fahrradlampen ... ich sach nur IKARUS ...  

Mir hats Spass gemacht und ich freue mich schon aufs nächste Mal

Liebe Grüße  

Guido


----------



## Sunnybubbles (26. Januar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> ... apros wo waren eigentlich unsere Damen ?



ich war schön billiard spielen  .. hatte aber immerhin *überlegt* zu kommen 
lg


----------



## Günni69 (27. Januar 2007)

Also mir hat der Kölner Stammtisch auch sehr gut gefallen und bin beim nächstenmal, wenn es meine leider recht knappe Freizeit zu läßt, gerne wieder mit dabei.  
War klasse alte Bekannte mal wieder zu sehen aber auch neue Leute kennen zu lernen.  
Vielleicht kommen ja dann beim nächstenmal doch noch ein paar mehr, wenn es an einem Freitag stattfindet. 

Noch ein schönes Wochenende an alle.


----------



## juchhu (27. Januar 2007)

Günni69 schrieb:


> Also mir hat der Kölner Stammtisch auch sehr gut gefallen und bin beim nächstenmal, wenn es meine leider recht knappe Freizeit zu läßt, gerne wieder mit dabei.
> War klasse alte Bekannte mal wieder zu sehen aber auch neue Leute kennen zu lernen.
> Vielleicht kommen ja dann beim nächstenmal doch noch ein paar mehr, wenn es an einem Freitag stattfindet.
> 
> Noch ein schönes Wochenende an alle.


 
Das freut mich, dass es Dir gefallen hat.

Die Wahl eines Freitages und der Umstand, 
dass die DIMB (IG) beim nächsten Mal eine Statistenrolle inne haben wird, 
werden hoffentlich dazu beitragen, dass sich mehr angesprochen fühlen.  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni69 (27. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Die Wahl eines Freitages und der Umstand,
> dass die DIMB (IG) beim nächsten Mal eine Statistenrolle inne haben wird,
> werden hoffentlich dazu beitragen, dass sich mehr angesprochen fühlen.
> 
> VG Martin



Denke auch, dass der Freitag die bessere Wahl ist. 
Och, hat doch super geklappt, denn die sich für den "Kölner-Tisch" angemeldet hatten konnten sich auch ganz gut neben den DIMB Gesprächen unterhalten.  
Habe es auch mal bei uns auf der Website im Kalender eingetragen und vielleicht bringe ich ja dann noch ein paar aus meiner Gegend mit.


----------



## Montana (29. Januar 2007)

Ich habe da heute auf GMX noch was Interessantes zum *Thema*  gefunden :


*FIT BLEIBEN*

Macht Radeln auf Dauer impotent? 29.01.2007

_Relaxed radeln mit dem richtigen Sattel_

Radfahren macht Spaß, entspannt und hält gesund. Es stärkt die Kondition, schont dabei die Gelenke und heizt den Fettpölsterchen richtig ein. Doch Radfahren kann die Gesundheit auch schädigen, zeigen Studien. 

Große Sitzfläche schützt vor Durchblutungsstörungen im Genitalbereich!






© Lifeline.de​ 
Ein falscher Sattel kann bei Männern zu Durchblutungsstörungen im Penis führen, bei Frauen zu Taubheitsgefühlen im Genitalbereich. Auch von der richtigen Sitzposition hängt einiges ab.
Viele Männer und Frauen spüren beim Fahrradfahren Schmerzen im Gesäß, ergab eine Untersuchung der Deutschen Sporthochschule in Köln im Auftrag des italienischen Sattelherstellers Selle Royal. Der Grund: Beim Radfahren lastet auf der kleinen Sattel-Fläche mehr als 50% des Körpergewichts. Das könne zu einem enormen Druck auf die Sitzknochen und den Schambereich führen, berichtet Professor Ingo Froböse von der Deutschen Sporthochschule Köln. 

Quellle : GMX   hier

Also aufpassen und  liebe Grüße  
_
Montana_








Montana schrieb:


> ....  hatte  u.a. die Chance mit * Montana * über Fahrradsättel und mögliche Gefahren für die Männergesundheit zu reden  ...
> 
> Guido


----------



## juchhu (29. Januar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> ...
> Macht Radeln auf Dauer impotent? 29.01.2007
> ...
> Also aufpassen und liebe Grüße
> ...


 
Nänänä, kaum wurde angekündigt, 
dass die DIMB IG beim nächsten Kölner Tisch eine Statistenrolle inne hat,
kommen andere gruselige Themen auf den Tisch.  

Ihr könnt mich ja mal beim nächsten Kölner Tisch updaten.
Nur so interessehalber. 

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (29. Januar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Ein falscher Sattel kann bei Männern zu Durchblutungsstörungen im Penis führen, bei Frauen zu Taubheitsgefühlen im Genitalbereich. ...



Immer wieder ein nettes Stammtisch-Thema  

Vielleicht bietet juchhu mal im Rahmen eine Workshops mal was an.

"Prävention für Erektion" 

oder so was Ähnliches für die Damen 

"Auf die Größe* kommt es eben doch an"






* Sattelgröße


----------



## Montana (29. Januar 2007)

Wieso denn gruselig  , lieber Martin ...


.... das ist schon ein ernstes Thema ... es fahren ja ne ganze Menge alte  Leute rum und die, die ausser Radeln auch noch   ... die sollten halt gewarnt sein .... 

Das wird wohl eines der Haupthemen der kommenden Kölner Tische    

Liebe Grüße  

_Montana_




juchhu schrieb:


> Nänänä, kaum wurde angekündigt,
> dass die DIMB IG beim nächsten Kölner Tisch eine Statistenrolle inne hat,
> kommen andere gruselige Themen auf den Tisch.
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (29. Januar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Immer wieder ein nettes Stammtisch-Thema
> 
> Vielleicht bietet *juchhu* mal im Rahmen eine *Workshops* mal was an.
> 
> ...


----------



## Günni69 (29. Januar 2007)

Gute Idee, damit es neben dem biken auch weiterhin mit dem    klappt.  
Bin nur mal gespannt wer sich dann für die Vorführungen zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## Delgado (29. Januar 2007)

Günni69 schrieb:


> Gute Idee, damit es neben dem biken auch weiterhin mit dem    klappt.
> Bin nur mal gespannt wer sich dann für die Vorführungen zur Verfügung stellt.



Umfrage?


----------



## juchhu (29. Januar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Wieso denn gruselig  , lieber Martin ...
> ...
> Das wird wohl eines der Haupthemen der kommenden Kölner Tische
> 
> ...


 
Du hast wohl bei meiner Nutzung des Begriffes "gruselig" das  am Ende übersehen.




Günni69 schrieb:


> Gute Idee, damit es neben dem biken auch weiterhin mit dem    klappt.
> Bin nur mal gespannt wer sich dann für die Vorführungen zur Verfügung stellt.


 
Wenn schon Workshop, dann zum Oberthema Geometrie.
Zwar hat der Sattel schon einen großen Anteil am Wellnessfaktor  ,
wenn die Geometrie aber für die jeweilige sportliche Ausrichtung (z.B. Racefeile für den Tourenfahrer) falsch ist bzw. nicht optimal, dann vermag der Sattel daran auch nicht mehr viel zu ändern.

Herrliche Themen.  

Und wegen Kandidaten zum Vorführung mache ich mir keine Gedanken.
Schließlich geht es um die Ermittlung der optimalen Sitzposition (bei Frauen und Männern) und nicht um die optimale Erektion, wie unser lieber Delgado uns das vermitteln will. 

VG Martin


----------



## Schildbürger (29. Januar 2007)

2. GPS-Kartentreff in Zusammenhang mit dem Kölner Tisch

Hallo zusammen,
nach Rücksprache mit den beiden Initiatoren Guido @Montana und
Martin @Juchhu biete ich beim Kölner Tisch an, sich mit dem Thema GPS und Karten(erstellung)
zu befassen.

Nähere Infos und Anregungen bitte hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=199297


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (29. Januar 2007)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> 2. GPS-Kartentreff in Zusammenhang mit dem Kölner Tisch
> 
> Hallo zusammen,
> nach Rücksprache mit den beiden Initiatoren Guido @Montana und
> ...


 
@Montana

Guido, nicht böse sein, aber dann will ich mich lieber mit Helmut und anderen über GPS und Karten unterhalten als über Sättel. 

Beim allgemeinen Thema "Richtige Sitzposition" setze ich mich dann wieder zu Dir. 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (30. Januar 2007)

*@ Juchhu*

Lieber Martin  ,

es kann doch fast nicht sein, dass Du Dich mehr für GPS, Satelliten und Karten interessiert wie für Deine persönliche Männergesundheit ...   

Nehmen wir mal an, irgendwann ist das biken mal uninteressant geworden und dann steht man(n) ... _oder eher nicht _ ... da . Denke doch mal darüber nach  

Liebe Grüße  

Guido






juchhu schrieb:


> @Montana
> 
> Guido, nicht böse sein, aber dann will ich mich lieber mit Helmut und anderen über GPS und Karten unterhalten als über Sättel.
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (30. Januar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> *@ Juchhu*
> 
> Lieber Martin  ,
> 
> ...


 
Nett von Dir, dass Du Dich so um meine persönliche Männergesundheit sorgst. 

Ich glaube, dass mich die Thematik nicht so betrifft, da ich einen für mich bequemen Sattel und gute Sitzposition gefunden habe. Außerdem verbringe ich nicht viel Zeit im Sattel und wenn, dann mit wechselnden Haltepositionen. Über meine Wertigkeit und zeitlichen Aufwand der von Dir angesprochenen beiden Sportarten  möchte ich mich nicht äußern. 

Aber der Kölner Tisch ist groß und offen für alle Themen.  

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (30. Januar 2007)

Aha ...   




juchhu schrieb:


> Nett von Dir, dass Du Dich so um meine persönliche Männergesundheit sorgst.
> 
> Ich glaube, dass mich die Thematik nicht so betrifft, da ich einen für mich bequemen Sattel und gute Sitzposition gefunden habe. Außerdem verbringe ich nicht viel Zeit im Sattel und wenn, dann mit wechselnden Haltepositionen. Über meine Wertigkeit und zeitlichen Aufwand der von Dir angesprochenen beiden Sportarten  möchte ich mich nicht äußern.
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (30. Januar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Aha ...


 
Im Vergleich zum letzten WP allemal.
Selbst auf den Hunderunde verbringe ich derzeit viel mehr Zeit als im Sattel.
Schlaflos im Sattel 6 Stunden pro Woche, Hunderunden ohne Bike mindestens 14 Stunden pro Woche (eher mehr).

Ach, was waren das schöne Zeiten, als ich noch zur Schule ging bzw. im Studium war. 
5-6 mal die Woche mindestens 3 Stunden am Tag Sport. 
Irgendwie war ich damals fitter. 

VG Martin


----------



## joscho (30. Januar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Immer wieder ein nettes Stammtisch-Thema



Ja, dem Thema nach müsste es Sommer sein. Sieht aber leider nicht wirklich danach aus.


----------



## Günni69 (5. Februar 2007)

Mal wieder nach vorne holen und hoffe, dass sich noch welche für den Stammtisch anmelden. Der erste war doch recht unterhaltsam.
So wie es bisher aussieht, wird es wohl so gerade für eine Skatrunde reichen.


----------



## Enrgy (5. Februar 2007)

Ich kann leider nicht, sind zu ner 40er Feier eingeladen.


----------



## juchhu (5. Februar 2007)

Günni69 schrieb:


> Mal wieder nach vorne holen und hoffe, dass sich noch welche für den Stammtisch anmelden. Der erste war doch recht unterhaltsam.
> So wie es bisher aussieht, wird es wohl so gerade für eine Skatrunde reichen.


 
Sah beim letzten Mal anfänglich auch so schlecht aus.
Wird schon noch werden. 



Enrgy schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nicht, sind zu ner 40er Feier eingeladen.


 
Na, dann weißt Du ja jetzt, wo die Party steigen muss!
Hoffentlich sind die Mehrheit Biker. 

VG Martin

PS: Gute Sache mit Deiner Schilderidee für MagicMaps. 
Vielleicht haben die Forstämter ja Interesse dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (7. Februar 2007)

Tach zusammen,

die Anmeldungen sehen noch ein wenig mau aus.

*Zur Erinnerung:*

Der nächste Kölner Tisch findet also am *Freitag, den 09. Februar 2007*, wieder statt. 
Da einige eine etwas weitere Anreise haben, belassen wir vorerst die *Startzeit auf 20:00 Uhr*.

Eingeladen sind wieder alle Frauen und Männer, also Mountainbiker,
die in der Region Köln/Bergisches Land.

*In erster Linie soll der Kölner Tisch aber ein Treffpunkt sein, *
*um alte und neue Gesichter zu treffen, *
*von Touren und MTB-Erlebnissen zu erzählen und neue zu planen - eben alles, *
*was in einer Gemeinschaft besser geht oder mehr Spass macht und mit Mountainbiken zu tun hat.*

Hier gehts zur Anmeldung.

Bitte rechtzeitig anmelden, damit ausreichend Plätze/Tische reserviert werden können. Wir sind mitten in der fünften Jahreszeit. 

Bis dahin "happy & open trails"  

VG Martin

PS: Der Kölner Tisch ist für alle Mountainbiker offen.


----------



## MTB-Kao (7. Februar 2007)

Ich habe "Kinderdienst"


----------



## Montana (7. Februar 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Ich habe *"Kinderdienst"*



Ich auch   Papawochenende  ist doch  oder ...


----------



## juchhu (7. Februar 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Ich habe "Kinderdienst"


 


Montana schrieb:


> Ich auch  Papawochenende ist doch  oder ...


 
Hallo  ,

ich finde das ja total nett, dass Ihr Euch 'abmeldet'. 

Ich brauche aber keine Atteste und Entschuldigungen von Mutti bzw. Ehefrau. 

*Denn das soll hier kein Abmeldethread sondern ein Anmeldethread werden.*  

Also, Frauen und Männer, ruft jetzt an. Äh, Quatsch, klickt auf den Kölner Tisch Link in meiner Signatur, meldet Euch an und kommt vorbei. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-Kao (7. Februar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> *Denn das soll hier kein Abmeldethread sondern ein Anmeldethread werden.*



Oh, tschuldigung. Dann melde ich hiermit mich und Guido für den Kinder- und Familiendienst an


----------



## bernhardwalter (7. Februar 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Oh, tschuldigung. Dann melde ich hiermit mich und Guido für den Kinder- und Familiendienst an




    

Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (7. Februar 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Oh, tschuldigung. Dann melde ich hiermit mich und Guido für den Kinder- und Familiendienst an


 
Korrekt, mein lieber Lars.  

Wieviele Plätze soll ich für Dich, Guido und die Kinderschar reservieren?

Sollen wir alternativ das Treffen in einen Mac Dreck verlegen?

Der Kölner Tisch ist nicht nur offen für jeden, sondern auch noch äußerst flexibel.


----------



## Montana (7. Februar 2007)

Kann man auch noch seine Liebste mitbringen   ? 



juchhu schrieb:


> Korrekt, mein lieber Lars.
> 
> Wieviele Plätze soll ich für Dich, Guido und die Kinderschar reservieren?
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (7. Februar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Kann man auch noch seine Liebste mitbringen  ?


 
Wird begrüßt, sonst kommen bestimmte Personen erst gar nicht.


----------



## juchhu (9. Februar 2007)

Tach zusammen,

sieht fast so aus, als ob beim Kölner Tisch gerade das "10 kleine Negerlein"-Lied gesungen wird. 

@Gunni69 hat sich freundlicherweise bei mir persönlich abgemeldet. 
Leider hat ihn ein Magen-/Darmvirus erwischt. 
Gute Besserung nochmal von hier aus.  

Für alle anderen gibt es keine Grund, fernzubleiben.

Also, marsch, marsch, schnell anmelden und einen kurzweiligen Abend
mit netten anderen Mountainbiker verbringen.

Offen für alle Mountainbiker und Themen. 

VG Martin

PS: Zur Anmeldung bitte unten den Link in meiner Signatur anklicken.
Ich bestell dann daher einen Tisch, der von seinen Ausmaßen etwas kleiner ist als beim letzten Mal.


----------



## Delgado (9. Februar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> sieht fast so aus, als ob beim Kölner Tisch gerade das "10 kleine Negerlein"-Lied gesungen wird.



Vielleicht forderst Du alle mal per PN auf ...


----------



## juchhu (9. Februar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Vielleicht forderst Du alle mal per PN auf ...


 
 Du bist wirklich ein Clown.


----------



## Delgado (9. Februar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Du bist wirklich ein Clown.



Muss an der (fünften) Jahreszeit liegen.


----------



## Mack_21 (9. Februar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Muss an der (fünften) Jahreszeit liegen.



oder an der roten nase


----------



## juchhu (10. Februar 2007)

Tach zusammen,

kleine Rückschau zum gestrigen Kölner Tisch.

Anwesend waren Ralf @Konfuzius, Helmut @Schildbürger und ich.

Naja, bei dem Slogan "Offen für Alle" hätten es schon ein paar mehr TeilnehmerInnen sein können.  
Leider gabe es einige Ausfällen wg. Krankheit und anderen nachvollziehbaren Gründen. 
Den Kranken wünschen wir gute Besserung. 

Dafür ist der Slogan "Offen für Alles" erstklassig umgesetzt worden. 
Drei Stunden vergingen wie im Fluge. 

Von KFL-Touren, Sturmschäden, Fahrtechnikurse, beste Touren-, Trail- und Schlüsselstellenspots im Bergischen Land bis zu Technikthemen GPS, Handys, Digitalkarten, Helmuts gigantischem Kartenvektorisierungsprojekt und einer Überlegung zu einem Kartenprojekt "Best of Bergisches Land" war alles dabei.
Aber auch die politischen Themen wie Rettungspunkte, Zuständigkeiten, Missstände sind heiß disktutiert worden.

Bei mehr TeilnehmerInnen wäre die Themenpalette sicher sehr viel größer gewesen. 

Daher direkt vormerken: Freitag, 09.03.2007, um 20:00 Uhr.
Link findet Ihr in meiner Signatur.

Schönes Wochenende!

VG Martin


----------



## Schildbürger (10. Februar 2007)

Gut formuliert Martin,
einige Anregungen bekommen.
Wenn ich es einrichten kann, bin ich beim nächsten Mal wieder dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (28. Februar 2007)

Tach zusammen,

der nächste Kölner Tisch findet am *Freitag, den 09. März 2007*, wieder statt. 
Da einige eine etwas weitere Anreise haben, belassen wir vorerst die *Startzeit auf 20:00 Uhr*.

Eingeladen sind wieder alle Frauen und Männer, also Mountainbiker,
die in der Region Köln/Bergisches Land aktiv sind.

*In erster Linie soll der Kölner Tisch aber ein Treffpunkt sein, *
*um alte und neue Gesichter zu treffen, *
*von Touren und MTB-Erlebnissen zu erzählen und neue zu planen - eben alles, *
*was in einer Gemeinschaft besser geht oder mehr Spass macht und mit Mountainbiken zu tun hat.*

Hier gehts zur Anmeldung.

Bis dahin "happy & open trails"  

VG Martin

PS: Der Kölner Tisch ist für alle Mountainbiker offen, 
unabhängig ihrer Fraktionszugehörigkeit und möglichen DIMB-Mitgliedschaft.

PPS: Unglaublich, aber wahr: Die erste Anmeldung liegt vor, und dies von Ralf @ralf. Da freue ich mich wirklich drüber.  Leider werden wir uns nicht persönlich sehen können  , weil ich zur der Uhrzeit gerade am Tagungsort des Jahrestreffen der DIMB in Bärnfels ankommen werde.


----------



## juchhu (7. März 2007)

Tach zusammen,

nachdem in den letzten Tagen keine weiteren Anmeldungen mehr getätigt wurden, hat selbst Ralf @ralf seine Meldung (wahrscheinlich krankheitsbedingt; gute Besserung  ) zurückgezogen.

Da ich das Wochenende vom 09. bis 11.03.2007 in Bärnfels (Fränkische Schweiz, Nähe Nürnberg) beim DIMB Aktiven- und Jahrestreffen bin, Kölner Tisch Mitinitiator Guido @Montana private Verpflichtungen hat und sich auch leider kein(e) andere(r) finden ließ, habe ich den Termin für den 09.03.2007 gecancelt.

Der nächste Kölner Tisch findet am *Freitag, den 13. April 2007*, um 20:00 Uhr wieder statt. Ich bin dann dabei, und es wird viel zu erzählen geben. 

Eingeladen sind wieder alle Frauen und Männer, also Mountainbiker,
die in der Region Köln/Bergisches Land aktiv sind.

*In erster Linie soll der Kölner Tisch aber ein Treffpunkt sein, *
*um alte und neue Gesichter zu treffen, *
*von Touren und MTB-Erlebnissen zu erzählen und neue zu planen - eben alles, *
*was in einer Gemeinschaft besser geht oder mehr Spass macht und mit Mountainbiken zu tun hat.*

Hier gehts zur Anmeldung.

Bis dahin "happy & open trails"  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (9. April 2007)

Tach zusammen,

*der nächste Kölner Tisch findet am Freitag, den 13. April 2007, um 20:00 Uhr wieder statt. *

Eingeladen sind wieder alle Frauen und Männer, also Mountainbiker,
die in der Region Köln/Bergisches Land aktiv sind, 
um alte und neue Gesichter zu treffen, 
von Touren und MTB-Erlebnissen zu erzählen und neue zu planen - eben alles, 
was in einer Gemeinschaft besser geht oder mehr Spass macht.

Guido und ich würden gerne zwei Punkte bei Interesse mit Euch besprechen wollen. 
Zum einen wollen wir dieses Jahr einige Tagestouren anbieten. 
Falls Lust und Laune besteht, können wir uns auch mal an eine Wochenendtour mit Übernachtung heranwagen.
Zum anderen haben wir festgestellt, dass unter uns einige gibt, die gerne an der einen oder anderen Rennveranstaltung (Marathon, 24 h Rennen, CTF etc.) teilnehmen (wollen). Vielleicht können wir ja die Mountainbiker im Bergischen Land ein wenig näher zusammenbringen, um z.B. miteinander zu trainieren und gemeinsam zu den Veranstaltungen zu fahren.

Was meint Ihr dazu? 

Wir freuen uns auf viele Anmeldungen und rege Beteiligung.

Hier gehts zur Anmeldung.

Bis dahin "happy & open trails"  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (13. April 2007)

Tach zusammen,

angesichts der schon sommerlichen Temperaturen zur frühen Morgenstunde
besteht durchaus die Möglichkeit, heute abend den Kölner Tisch draussen im Biergarten des "Em Hähnche" zu decken. 

Für Kurzentschlossene gehts hier gehts zur Anmeldung.

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (13. April 2007)




----------



## Enrgy (13. April 2007)

@delgado
komm doch auch aufn Sprung vorbei, Knut ist extra für dich heute abend mit seinen Pflegern draußen!


----------



## juchhu (13. April 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> @delgado
> komm doch auch aufn Sprung vorbei, Knut ist extra für dich heute abend mit seinen Pflegern draußen!


 
Ich habe mich auch weiß gebleicht. 
Volker, einfach mal wieder zu geil von Dir. 
Bis nachher. Wer bringt mir meine grüne Knuddeldecke mit?


----------



## juchhu (13. April 2007)

Knuts Tisch draußen im Bärengehege für Knut und max. fünf Pfleger ist gerade auf "Kölner Tisch" reserviert worden. Bis nachher.

PS: Nicht angemeldete Zaungäste können direkt ans Bärengehege kommen und dürfen auch länger als 7 Minuten sich mit an den Tisch setzen.


----------



## Montana (13. April 2007)

Ralf kommt auch   




juchhu schrieb:


> Knuts Tisch draußen im Bärengehege für Knut und max. fünf Pfleger ist gerade auf "Kölner Tisch" reserviert worden. Bis nachher.
> 
> PS: Nicht angemeldete Zaungäste können direkt ans Bärengehege kommen und dürfen auch länger als 7 Minuten sich mit an den Tisch setzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (13. April 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Ralf kommt auch


 
Ralf, PBP  

 
(PBP = ProfiBärenPfleger  )


----------



## Enrgy (13. April 2007)

Komme gerade von einer längeren Tour mit zippi zurück, wenn seine Regierung zustimmt, bringe ich ihn mit. Die Chancen stehen aber - hmm - eher schlecht...
Ich muß auch erstmal futtern (wird gerade zubereitet) und mich landfein herrichten, könnte also ein paar Minuten später werden. 
Hauptsache unser kleiner Eis-Erklärbar ist noch da...


----------



## juchhu (13. April 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Komme gerade von einer längeren Tour mit zippi zurück, wenn seine Regierung zustimmt, bringe ich ihn mit. Die Chancen stehen aber - hmm - eher schlecht...
> Ich muß auch erstmal futtern (wird gerade zubereitet) und mich landfein herrichten, könnte also ein paar Minuten später werden.
> Hauptsache unser kleiner Eis-Erklärbar ist noch da...


 
Knut wartet auf Dich und spiel mit Dir.


----------



## ralf (13. April 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> PBP = ProfiBärenPfleger



... und nu?

... habe doch eine Eisbärhaarallergie ...  

Bis gleich, Gruß Ralf


----------



## ralf (14. April 2007)

So, 

nach der doch nun recht anstrengenden DIMB-Haftungsfragendiskussion, nach langem Schweigen, hier mein Beitrag.  

So in etwa sehen ja Guidos KFL-Ausscheidungstouren aus.  
Wir sollten jetzt einmal die Haftungsfragendiskussion fortführen ... ..., für den Fall, daß jemand klagt ...  

Gruß Ralf  

PS: Wer Interesse an dem Video in guter Quali hat, dem versende ich es per Mail - 14 MB.


----------



## Enrgy (14. April 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> Gruß Ralf


  welcher Ralf? Der war doch gestern garnicht da...


Höhö, Spitzenvideo!! Wurde doch deutlich sichtbar im KFL gedreht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (14. April 2007)

Tach zusammen,

schon kurz vor Acht skandalierte die Menge "Knut, Knut! Wir wollen Knut sehen!"-Rufe und dass, 
obwohl die Knut-Eisbären-Rheumadecken-Verkaufsshow noch gar nicht begonnen hatte. 

Spass fast bei Seite. 

Guido @Montana
Helmut @Schildbürger
Manfred @Manni
Martin @juchhu
Michael @onany sunday
Ralf @ralf
Volker @Enrgy

hatten sich draußen an den Kölner Tisch im Biergarten gesetzt, und dies bei sommerlichen Temperaturen.

Wie immer gab es leckeres Schmackofatz und süffige Getränke.

Kaum ein Thema wurde ausgelassen:

Von Anekdoten, über "Weiß Du schon, was der jetzt macht bzw. was passiert ist?" über Tourenplanung, Videoabend, Mini-GPS-Handy-Workshop, legendäre KFL-Schlamm-Touren, Fahrtechnikkurse-/touren, "Was gibst Neues in der Bikelandschaft?", "Wer kauft was?", Gemeinsames Bemitleiden von alten Kriegsverletzungen, alternativen Sportarten wie Rennradfahren  bis hin zur DIMB-Thematik.
Letzteres allerdings auf zwei Aspekte reduziert, aber dafür um so angeregter diskutiert. Kurz um, das Interesse und die Mitwirkungsbereitschaft ist da.
Weitere Fragen/Diskussionen sollten wir aber in den DIMB IG Bergisches Land verlagern.

Schließlich geht hier im Kölner Tisch Thread nur um die angenehmen, leichten, spassigen Themen. 

Apropo spassig:

Gott sei Dank hatte Knut, der Erklärbär seine Knut-Eisbären-Rheumadecken zuhause vergessen, obwohl Ralf der Einzige war, der ständig einen Vertrag unterschreiben wollte (oder wollte er gar einen DIMB-Mitgliedsantrag ?   ). Bei den Temperaturen wäre wohl auch keine Knut-Eisbären-Rheumadecken verkauft worden. 

Und so löste sich der Kölner Tisch kurz vor der Datumsgrenze auf.

VG Martin

PS: Nächster Termin wird im Anschluss an eine Tour gemacht. 
Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass es so sommerlich warm bleibt.


----------



## Montana (16. April 2007)

War ´ne feine Sache an einem April Hochsommerabend mit euch an einem *Tisch* in einem *Kölner* Biergarten zu sitzen und zu klönen. Besonders beeidruckend fand ich die _Energy_ History in der leeren Dhünntalsperre und das _OAS_ Video von diesem ach so langen Singletrail in der Pfalz   Die DIMB Idee wurde auch ganz nett an uns herangetragen  und die Geschichte mit der DIMB guide Versicherung scheint eine gute Sache zu sein. Mal sehen was die ausgearbeiteten Details dann wirklich im realem MTBike Leben bringen. Ernsthaft darüber nachdenken lohnt sich aber auf jeden Fall  

Wir sollten uns weiter in lockerer Folge entweder nach unserer Mittwochstour oder nach den evtl. folgenden Wochenend Touren in diesem herrlichen Biergarten treffen und blödes und auch gescheites Zeug quatschen. Wer kommt der kommt  und wer nicht will   .... siehe KFL - Idee

Liebe Grüße Guido 




juchhu schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> ................
> 
> ...


----------



## Enrgy (16. April 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> ...Besonders beeidruckend fand ich die _Energy_ History in der leeren Dhünntalsperre ...



siehe auch hier:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/7096

Tja, damals zwischen 1980 und 83 war ich noch per Enduro unterwegs. Am Wochenende war dort die Hölle los, alles was einen Motor hatte und irgendwie nach Offroad aussah, gurkte dort rum. Enduros, Crosser, Trialer, Geländewagen mit und ohne TÜV, sogar manche Straßenmaschine wagte sich auf den Schotter , 
Stau gabs regelmäßig auf der Straße durch schaulustige Sonntagsfahrer ("kuck ma Mutti, wo dir rauffahren, boah ey..."), das Ganze war alles mehr oder weniger geduldet von der Polizei. 
Kommt man heute dem Wasser mit dem Bike zu nahe, gibts direkt ne fette Anzeige. 
Tja, früher war eben alles besser...


----------



## ralf (16. April 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...
> Tja, früher war eben alles besser...


Genau!


... da waren Schiffe noch aus Holz und Matrosen aus Stahl...  
... und Lenker noch gerade und Biker bunt ...  
... und Federungen noch störrisch und Vorbauten lang ...  
... to be continued ...


----------



## juchhu (3. Mai 2007)

Tach zusammen,

erste PNs erreichen mich, wann der nächste Kölner Tisch stattfindet.

Kurz und gut: Der nächste Kölner Tisch findet also am *Freitag, den 11. Mai 2007*, wieder statt. 
Da einige eine etwas weitere Anreise haben, bleibst vorerst bei der *Startzeit um 20:00 Uhr*.

Eingeladen sind wieder alle Frauen und Männer, also Mountainbiker,
die in der Region Köln/Bergisches Land aktiv sind,
die alte und neue Gesichter treffen, 
von Touren und MTB-Erlebnissen erzählen und neue planen wollen 
- eben alles, 
was in einer Gemeinschaft besser geht oder mehr Spass macht und mit Mountainbiken zu tun hat.

Hier gehts zur Anmeldung.

Bitte rechtzeitig anmelden, damit ausreichend Plätze/Tische reserviert werden können. 

Bis dahin "happy & open trails"  

VG Martin


----------



## SFA (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo !
In Anbetracht der Tatsache, das z.Zeit auch wieder eine Diskussion über den HCM-Pfad geführt wird (Bikertauglich oder nicht...) und das die Komunalpoitiker gerne mal das Argument anführen der gemeine MTB-er würde den Wald stärker Belasten als der gemeine Wanderer, habe ich einen Artikel über eine Studie in den USA gefunden, worin dargelegt wird, das Biker und Wanderer eine ähnlich hohe/niedrige Belastung für die Wälder darstellen. Ich kann den mal gerne zusenden.... als JPG-Datei (hat aber 5 MB....)
Für den Kölner Tisch würde ich auch mal vorschlagen, wenn sich die entsprechenden Komunalpoitiker mal dazusetzen würden, damit sie einen Einblick in die Problematik und Wahrnehmung der Biker bekommen. Das könnte das eine oder andere Auge öffnen und vielleicht dazu führen gemeinsame Lösungen zu finden. Z.B. wenn man Wege für MTB-er Sperren will, dann sollte man erstmal eine Studie aufstellen, die Belegt, das die Belastung durch die Biker Höher ist als z.B. durch Wanderer oder Reiter !
Nur mal so als Anregung....


----------



## juchhu (8. Mai 2007)

SFA schrieb:


> Hallo !
> In Anbetracht der Tatsache, das z.Zeit auch wieder eine Diskussion über den HCM-Pfad geführt wird (Bikertauglich oder nicht...) und das die Komunalpoitiker gerne mal das Argument anführen der gemeine MTB-er würde den Wald stärker Belasten als der gemeine Wanderer, habe ich einen Artikel über eine Studie in den USA gefunden, worin dargelegt wird, das Biker und Wanderer eine ähnlich hohe/niedrige Belastung für die Wälder darstellen. Ich kann den mal gerne zusenden.... als JPG-Datei (hat aber 5 MB....)
> Für den Kölner Tisch würde ich auch mal vorschlagen, wenn sich die entsprechenden Komunalpoitiker mal dazusetzen würden, damit sie einen Einblick in die Problematik und Wahrnehmung der Biker bekommen. Das könnte das eine oder andere Auge öffnen und vielleicht dazu führen gemeinsame Lösungen zu finden. Z.B. wenn man Wege für MTB-er Sperren will, dann sollte man erstmal eine Studie aufstellen, die Belegt, das die Belastung durch die Biker Höher ist als z.B. durch Wanderer oder Reiter !
> Nur mal so als Anregung....


 
Tach Stefan;

wir arbeiten demnächst mit dieser Anleitung: 

http://www.imba.com/resources/bike_management/managing_mountain_bikes.html

 

Sammelbestellung für die DIMB-ler auf der Aktivenebene läuft schon.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (8. Mai 2007)

Tach zusammen,

angesichts der niederschmetternden Wetteraussichten für Freitag und das kommende Wochenende möchte ich allen den Kölner Tisch ans Herz legen. 

So können wir mit interessanten Themen den Geist des Mountainbikens wenigstens am Kölner Tisch beschwören.

Vielleicht machen wir zum Abschluss einen gemeinsamen Sonnentanz fürs Wochenende.  

Also, einfach anmelden und vorbeischauen.

Hier gehts zur Anmeldung.

Bis Freitag.  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (10. Mai 2007)

Tach zusammen,

trotz der Wetteraussichten scheint kein Interesse vorhanden zu sein,
obwohl diesmal keine DIMB-Themen auf den Kölner Tischen kommen.

Oder sollte ich annehmen müssen, dass die fehlenden DIMB-Themen das mangelnde Interesse erklären? 
Das kann ich ja kaum glauben. 

Spass bei Seite. 
Die KFL-Tour ist auch schon ausgefallen, 
Ralf möchte mich sehen, aber nicht alleine. 

Ich cancel jetzt den Kölner Tisch.

Den nächsten Kölner Tisch machen wir bei schönem Wetter einfach während oder im Anschluss einer Tour. 

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (10. Mai 2007)

Somit ist der Kölner Tisch vom Tisch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (10. Mai 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Somit ist der Kölner Tisch vom Tisch ...


 
Totgesagte leben länger.


----------



## Delgado (10. Mai 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Totgesagte leben länger.



Wer früher stirbt ist länger tot.


----------



## Enrgy (10. Mai 2007)

Auferstanden von den Toten...


----------



## Delgado (10. Mai 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Auferstanden von den Toten...



Blasphemie


----------

